# 1980 Bianchi and 1994 Yeti



## offroadrover (May 13, 2007)

Just cleaned up and converted to single speed my 1980 Bianchi and 1994 Yeti Ultimate, bought both new. The Bianchi was repainted about 15 years ago, the Ultimate is original paint. Both haven't seen much action in about a decade and I'm just getting back into cycling and resurrected these. Posted the Ultimate in the Yeti forum but thought you retro grouches might like to see them


----------



## BelaySlave (Aug 4, 2004)

Ummm you don't really need those bikes do you? They are OLD and there is only one speed and they are rigid. I'll PM you my address so you can send them to me.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Clean builds...very nice!


----------



## offroadrover (May 13, 2007)

Sorry but all my old bikes are going to grow old with me  

My newest bike is a '98 Klein Mantra! But I may spring for a 29er soon just to see if all the hoopla about it is true.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Looks like you take fine care of your bikes.

Clean builds on both. Very nice!


----------



## offroadrover (May 13, 2007)

Thanks guys. I bought the Bianchi when I was 13 and put allot of miles on it with my wool shorts and jerseys and countless things being thrown at me from ********.


----------



## iviguy (Oct 26, 2004)

They are both 'too' clean. You need to ride them in the dirt....


----------



## offroadrover (May 13, 2007)

iviguy said:


> They are both 'too' clean. You need to ride them in the dirt....


That's why I snapped the pics!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

lovely... both. got to love bianchis.


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

The Bianchi is very cool!


----------



## WTB-rider (Jul 25, 2004)

Sweet, very sweet. :thumbsup: Didn't realize Yeti was still building the Ultimate as late as '94.


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

That Bianchi is a beauty.


----------



## Acesingle (Jul 20, 2005)

*Your Bianchi is awesome!*

Your build of the Bianchi is really top class. What year is the frame? Do you find the brakes adequate for riding off-road, and what pads are you using? Looks like there is plenty of tire clearance at the fork blades and the seat stays. How is the clearance at the chainstays? What size tires are those? The YETI is also a top class build! Thanks for posting. :thumbsup:


----------



## offroadrover (May 13, 2007)

Thanks! The Frame is a 1980, I bought it as a complete bike, can't remember the model but it had a Campy Nuovo record group and Columbus tubing. I'm running 700x32 conti twister's and max tire size I estimate would be 35 but probably with very little clearance. I'm running old Modolo sidepulls with the original pads that are hard as rocks now, will be replacing with something else very soon, but they are adequate, I don't weigh very much.


----------



## outside! (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow, that Bianchi, mmmmm. The Yeti is super cool, but not sure that it is an ideal single speed candidate. E-stays were supposed to eliminate chain slap and to my eyes the cable stops on the top tube look lonely. Still a beautiful bike.


----------



## offroadrover (May 13, 2007)

No worries, I still have all the stuff to convert it back including the XT 7 speed thumb shifters if or once this whim passes.


----------



## ssersrslo (Feb 23, 2007)

that Yeti looks real nice. Like the look of the cranks and the chainring.


----------



## offroadrover (May 13, 2007)

The Race Face cranks are the larger bolt pattern and pre-dated the Race Face Turbine LP's. It also has a very strange looking spider and are 177.5 mm long, I haven't seen another one like it. The bash guard is new though.


----------



## g-funk (Jul 18, 2005)

*Bianchi*

That Bianchi is beautiful! I'm building one exactly the same way, maybe no knobbies. what is the serial number on that bike and where is it stamped? I'm trying to date mine and could use some help


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

Very,very nice bikes,love the Yeti.


----------



## Sasquatchcycles (Jul 19, 2007)

good God I love old celeste Bianchis....well done sir.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

love that Bianchi.


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

offroadrover said:


> Just cleaned up and converted to single speed my 1980 Bianchi and 1994 Yeti Ultimate, bought both new. The Bianchi was repainted about 15 years ago, the Ultimate is original paint. Both haven't seen much action in about a decade and I'm just getting back into cycling and resurrected these. Posted the Ultimate in the Yeti forum but thought you retro grouches might like to see them


What gears are you running on the ultimate.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

In the head! You have to shoot them in the head!


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> In the head! You have to shoot them in the head!


DP Woops


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

mechagouki said:


> In the head! You have to shoot them in the head!


I mean what "gear ratio" are you running on the yeti? I forgot people are sensitive.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

maximo said:


> I mean what "gear ratio" are you running on the yeti? I forgot people are sensitive.


Nothing wrong with your post, I was referring to this thread crawling out of the grave 4 years after it died.

That Ultimate is a sweet looking bike though.


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

mechagouki said:


> Nothing wrong with your post, I was referring to this thread crawling out of the grave 4 years after it died.
> 
> That Ultimate is a sweet looking bike though.


Lol!! Sorry dude i wasnt sure. And sorry for bringing it back to life, I was just hoping to get response because I am trying to build a single speed ultimate and looking for a magic gear.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

maximo said:


> ... I am trying to build a single speed ultimate...


Pix or it didn't happen...

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Haha, zombie thread.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

I haven;t dug up old threads in a while. I'll get on that right now.


----------



## maximo (Nov 2, 2011)

mechagouki said:


> Pix or it didn't happen...
> 
> :thumbsup:


I am now just deciding to go through with it have all the parts just need to build up some wheels. I will post pics when its done.


----------



## wrey (Sep 27, 2008)

The Yeti is awesome. I'd kill for some accu trax forks!!!


----------

